# François-Joseph Gossec



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

François-Joseph Gossec, (born Jan. 17, 1734, Vergnies, Hainaut, Austrian Netherlands [now in Belgium]-died Feb. 16, 1829, Passy, near Paris, France), one of the principal composers of 18th-century France, whose symphonies and chamber works helped shape the orchestral forms of the Classical period in France.

Gossec went to Paris in 1751 and in 1754 succeeded Jean-Philippe Rameau as director of the orchestra of the wealthy amateur La Pouplinière (or La Popelinière). There he came under the influence of Johann Stamitz, the pre-Classical symphonist, who was briefly also in La Pouplinière's employ. In 1754 Gossec performed the first of his 30 symphonies. Like later symphonies of the Classical period, it was in four movements with a minuet. His chamber works include both trio sonatas (a Baroque form) and string quartets (a Classical form). Later, as musical director to the Prince de Condé, he also composed operas, some of which were popular successes. In 1773 he became director of the Concert Spirituel, and in 1795, on the founding of the Paris Conservatory, he served as an inspector and teacher there until 1816. Throughout, he was in the foreground of Parisian musical activity, founding his own orchestra and giving the first performance of a Haydn symphony in Paris, supporting Christoph Willibald Gluck in his rivalry with Niccolò Piccinni and writing copious amounts of music in support of the French Revolution.

Gossec was an experimenter in choral and orchestral writing. He expanded the French orchestra to include horns and clarinets and experimented with novel combinations of instruments and voices. His compositions also include a requiem, an oratorio (La Nativité), and other choral works.


----------

